# Marco drain cleaning machines



## JGrif (Jan 19, 2010)

I had a guy tell one of my techs. that he was selling some drain cleaning machines. Turns out that its a self feed Marco machine with three drums, thats all I know at this point. I have never heard of Marco. Does anybody have any experience with the brand?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

JGrif said:


> I had a guy tell one of my techs. that he was selling some drain cleaning machines. Turns out that its a self feed Marco machine with three drums, thats all I know at this point. I have never heard of Marco. Does anybody have any experience with the brand?


There was one on ebay forever for $800


----------



## JGrif (Jan 19, 2010)

I googled Marco and there was not a whole lot of reviews. I'm thinking its probably a P.O.S. brand.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have had a few. Not my favorite machine, and their cables suck.


----------

